# Thanks



## tolkien (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi

Just a quickie to say a big thankyou to those who suggested contacting Christopher Ward and enquiring about the possiblity of getting my hands on the limited edition version of the blue faced Kingfisher... Got the very last one, arrived this morning and am very happy....its a gorgeous watch - been after a blue faced watch for ages.... a happy christmas to all


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice one. Glad you're happy with it.

Now go and take some pictures so I can see


----------



## tolkien (Jul 15, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> Nice one. Glad you're happy with it.
> 
> Now go and take some pictures so I can see


LOL, I would have done but someone has taken my camera to Poland whilst she visits her family!! :lol: will upload some in the new year...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

tolkien said:


> someone has taken my camera to Poland


That's an excellent excuse :lol:

Still, I look forward to seeing it when you get the chance.


----------

